# Went to a Support Group



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

well today went to a support group here in Sydney that was organised thru one of the other SA forums. I was so anxious on the train ride over I almost pulled out but eventually decided to go thru with it.

It was 2 girls and 2 guys including myself and we went to a cafe in the city. Everyone was real nice and I was surprised to how talkative and normal they were, unlike me who clammed up most of the time. I always hate talking in groups when ppl are looking at me. Iam much better one-on-one. I did say a few things there and there but for the most part the other 3 did most of the talking.

Its situations like these that I realise how far behind Iam in terms of social skills and conversational skills. I don't know how to ask the right questions or say the right things, but it comes so easily for everyone else. Plus, everytime attention shifted towards me I got nervous as heck. I have a Waaay long to go.

The 2 girls and guy were really cool, and I think they saw how nervous I was and were very understanding. We just talked about our SA experiences and other general stuff. We are going to try to make it a fortnighly thing, but we've organised a dinner next week as well. I am still sorta undecided on that one.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

That's wonderful lonesomeboy! It feels great to connect to people who go through the same pain as you do. I went to two recent SAS gatherings in south California. Both were great!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, that's great lonesomeboy! Try not to worry about your nervousness so much, you still took a huge step in the right direction. :boogie I hope you get to go to the next gathering...they sound like a really nice group of people.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie Extremely painful to walk into a gathering by yourself but doeable. And your payoff is meeting others who could _reallly_ relate. Your presence was probably a gift for the others too!
God Bless You!!!!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Good job...it's a BIG step going through with something like that. I admire you so much for taking the plunge. Maybe if you get together again you'll feel more comfortable the next time. Way to go!!! :boogie


----------

